

Adventures of the Wolverine Leaker - d4ft
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/13/nyregion/13wolverine.html

======
reburnham
He should have taken the invite to appear with Hugh Jackman on the Letterman
show. Although he might think it's a setup, the fact is that if he were to
apologize to "Wolverine" and have his apology accepted on national TV, gain
some public support and put Fox on notice that he could indeed be too much of
a PR disaster if taken to court, he'd probably have a better chance of
escaping the full extent of Fox's wrath. Without the protective blanket of
public support and a handshake from Hugh Jackman, he's an awfully better
target for Fox to shoot at, without anybody noticing his plight. Sucks to be
you, Wolverine leaker.

